# Need help with flounder light broken



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

Ok so i smashed one of my flounder lights and need help figuring out where i can go to replace it? It housed a 300 watt holagen long tub style bulb. Including a pic. Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There about $10 at the box stores. You'll need a new bulb, as they come with a 500watt usually. I bet they will not be painted Black.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot has them for about $14..........you will probably need to hire an electrician to wire it up for you after you get the permit from the city.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Death From Above;917915.........you will probably need to hire an electrician to wire it up for you after you get the permit from the city.[/QUOTE said:


> Hahaha thats funny right there...wonder what the ladys at the permit office would say when he walked in wanting a permit to wire up 110 on his boat....:laughing:


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

I thought for sure they were custom and expensive. Glad it was only a @$20 mistake!!! Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you order it from E-conlight they are about 9bucks


----------

